# Hiwassee College (TN) has New Scholarship Money Available!!



## HiwasseeCollegeGuy (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello Women's and Men's Scholar/Athletes!

I am currently out and about recruiting new students for Hiwassee College, a small, private institution in Tennessee. My wife is the president of this small college, and I am the former president of a small college in California and a large college in the South. So, Robin and I understand education, and have dedicated our professional careers to helping young people like you to make good choices about your formal education beyond high school.

Hiwassee College is a four-year private institution located in the beautiful foothills of the Smoky Mountains. The college is part of the National Christian College Athletic Association NCCAA Division I. All of the college's athletic teams are outstanding, in particular the soccer teams. But we could use some strong and smart scholar/athletes who are looking for a great college experience.

Because our college offers both the AA and BA degrees, students can earn two college degrees in four years. The cost of attending Hiwassee College is amazingly low, just $23,429 for tuition, room and board. In fact, we've heard others say that we're the least expensive private college in the nation. That may be true - we don't know, but what we do know is that we provide students and parents a great option for any college student to receive a private college education at a public college cost. Our teacher to student ratio is 12/1, and oftentimes it is 10/1 depending upon the class. The majority of our students receive federal financial aid, which lowers their cost to attend significantly. We recently received new scholarship funds both athletic participation and academic work as well as for service to community! We are searching for just the right students to join us in the fall of 2017!

Hiwassee College is in the perfect geographical location for the parent who would like their college student to live in a quiet and safe atmosphere away from large overwhelming masses of people, gangs, guns, crime, and freeways loaded with cars and people in a hurry. The college is surrounded by thousands of beautiful tree covered acres, with crisp clean air, babbling brooks, streams and rivers, and miles upon miles of solitude in the Smoky Mountains. This location may not be for every student, but for some, it will be their mecca!

Hiwassee College provides a personalized college education to each and every student. Our list of college degrees is not overwhelming, nor is any other part of college life here in our corner of the America. Student activities are fun, and run the gamut of those typically offered at other colleges. Like I shared above, our athletic programs are awesome and bring great school spirit and pride to our students and college. Our residence hall are like most others, but the food in our cafeteria is truly great, it is not typical of most colleges - students enjoy their meal times. 

The Athletic Director is Gabe Watson, he can be contacted at watsonga@hiwassee.edu and the Women's and Men's Soccer Coach is Eric Best, he can be contacted at bestja@hiwassee.edu. Hiwassee College is the place where everybody fits in, it is the college where everybody is somebody.

If you're interested in this great opportunity, I strongly encourage you to contact either one of the two fellows listed above pronto!

Most Sincerely,

Dr. Anthony S. Tricoli
Executive Admissions Ambassador
Hiwassee College


----------

